# Plumber



## Murphy123 (May 29, 2013)

I'm stopping with my daughter and this plumber, Shaun Cox, came today and did a great job.
http://shauncoxplumbing.com/Shaun_Cox_Plumbing_Services_Bristol.html 

07971 277328

There was a leak under a tiled flor and he sorted it, retiled and did a good job of clearing up afterwards. Not too expensive and certainly no rip off merchant.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning Shaun and welcome to the boards..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2013)

And you thought, 'I know, I'll go and sign up to a message board to mention what a good job this entirely unrelated to me plumber did'?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

My experience with Shaun Cox was very different, I'm afraid. I called him in because of a  dripping tap, which he attacked frenziedly with a sledgehammer, chainsmoking and swearing foully all the while, until the entire bathroom was wrecked. He charged us £650 and then threatened us with violence if we reported him to the plumbing authorities. And he misspells "competence" on his website.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> My experience with Shaun Cox was very different, I'm afraid. I called him in because of a dripping tap, which he attacked frenziedly with a sledgehammer, chainsmoking and swearing foully all the while, until the entire bathroom was wrecked. He charged us £650 and then threatened us with violence if we reported him to the plumbing authorities. And he misspells "competence" on his website.


 
Not Shaun Cox, plumber? I had a dodgy washer. I called in Shaun Cox. He wanked himself senseless over the knitted lady in a bikini that I use to cover my bog roll. When I challenged him about this he became abusive (tho not self-abusive this time thank god!) and killed my wife with a spanner!

On the plus side he did give me a 25% discount for not ratting him out to the coppers for the murder and he sorted the sorted the washer, so I would probably give him 3 stars over all!


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 2, 2013)

I knew a guy called Shaun once. Apparently someone told him that using underscores rather than hyphens assisted with SEO, whilst still putting a main keyword at the end of the URL. They also, iirc, told him that link building was an important element of SEO, but never told him how to go about it properly. Still makes me chortle to this day.

Probably a different Shaun though tbf.


----------

